# Coast Hawk Order



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Marburgers is planning on making a Coast Hawk Order. They would like to know what the interest would be. Can we take a count here? Post up


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I want 20...are they going to be the authentic Coasthawks?...I still have 4 of the originals...They are the best surf lures to use in the mouth of Rollover...

The lady who owns the baitcamp @ Rollover (Chris)..would also surely make an order. She has asked me if I knew where to get any due to the number of requests she gets from customers.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

*Sea Hawk*

There the 2 ounce model. The one you are probally throwing in rollover is a 1 ounce?? These will be ordered from a company in Washington. They are called sea hawks. Its exactly like a Coast hawk, with a better paint job and better hooks (VMC). They have three colors, Red/white,halloween, and orange/black. $5.00 a piece.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope....the one's I have are the 2 ounce...The last time I was able to find any to buy was in 1988...I found the 4 I have now in a tackle box, I had left at my moms house..


When the water gets right around memorial day ...the specks destroy the Coasthawks..


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd like to try them out, but I am unfamiliar with the upper coast....Where is Marburgers, and a contact web address or phone number so I can put in an order?


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

i'll take five


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Marburgers is located in Seabrook, Texas at Nasa road 1 and 146. Phone number is 281-474-4242. You can talk to myself or Todd who is the owner.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got any pics of them - I thought I'd seen them awhile back but they didn't look as strong?? Just don't remember...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Are These Them?*

Some pics of some older Sea Hawks - are these them??


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

*Sea Hawks*

Scott-the pics you posted are not them. The ones you posted looks to me like they are the old 1 oz model in the original coast hawk. The ones we are ordering are exactly like the Coast Hawks, except with VMC hooks which are stronger and they have a better paint job. I dont have any pictures of them right now. I'll see if I can get some on here though.-Jake


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

This is a shot of an original coast hawk


----------



## islandermagic (Jan 16, 2005)

2oz Coasthawks/Seahawks are in stock at Islander's Custom Tackle in Galveston, over 400ea and are going by the 20,s and 50,s call and reserve yours asap. They are selling them for $5.00 each. Three colors.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

*Colors*

Don't know how to get the colors on here but if yall want a color chart send me your fax number and I will fax you a color copy of the pictures of the lures.-Jake


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Our Coast Hawk order has arrived. We've got all three colors. Let us know if you want them shipped to you, the shipping cost will be a flat rate of $10.00 if in Texas. Thanks, Jacob Reaves, Marburger's Sporting Goods, Seabrook Texas, 281-474-4242


----------

